# VA/Mid-Atlantic: LF black&red long hair female puppy



## iain_b (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there! My wife and I are beginning our search for a GSD, specifically a black & red long hair female. We are looking for a family dog. We aren't interested in participating in sport or breeding.



We are in Manassas, VA but are happy to search across the Mid-Atlantic (or farther) for the right breeder. I just don't want to ship a puppy so a breeder that we can drive to and check out in-person within up to 5 hours or so would be ideal.


As with most things on the internet, relying on reviews is really hit or miss so it's tough to weed out any based on just online reviews. We also don't do Facebook, which seems to be a favorite among dog breeders as a "free" website.


We have a few local breeders like Haus Juris and Von Haus Wisenbacker ($10,000+ dogs!) but it seems hit or miss about people's experiences there.


Any recommendations you all have would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!
iain


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im assuming your are looking at West German showlines. I’m not familiar with haus juris but my females sire was Mailo vom Kuckucksland. My female is Luna I purchased her from Beth Dillenback at Hollow hill kennels in PA. They sometimes of long haired pups available. I can’t imagine spending $10,000 on a puppy was that a price you were given? Luna is a Great dog great with kids and people. Very sweet and biddable and naturally obedient and seemingly knowing many rules of the house as if I taught her. She lives with many small animals- chihuahua a bird that is often loose in the house. Luna has a great nose and very easily trainable. Super smart. I often take her to beaches, parks (not dog parks), stores that allow animals and walks. She is often on many fun family outings with us. Calm in the house goes with the flow but also very active and needs to do things. Other breeders to look into , Alta tollhaus , Theishof well known as reputable breeders.


----------



## iain_b (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations!


We like the look of Capriole Farms up on PA. We shot them an email for more info.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

iain_b said:


> Hi there! My wife and I are beginning our search for a GSD, specifically a black & red long hair female. We are looking for a family dog. We aren't interested in participating in sport or breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your budget? $10K does seem like a lot. I don't know what the word/review is on Valentine Kennels up in the Poconos of Pennsylvania but they have some gorgeous long haired black and reds. When I was looking for a GSD over a year ago I inquired about their pups. At that time, he was quoting $3,000 for a pup. I ended up going with a sable working line from a smaller breeder in Vienna. (My first GSD was a long haired black and red. I decided to go with something completely different this time around.)

You can also check europeangermanshepherddogs.com. I also was interested in their pups, but they didn't know if they were going to breed their dogs last year. They may this year...I don't know. If you're interested, just be aware that you have to go through a process with them. Not everyone can get one of their pups. You have to fill out questionnaires and this and that. They care about their dogs and they care who gets puppies. I kind of like that about them. I think they give preference to people who've had GSDs before, especially prior clients/customers. I don't know how much their pups go for...I never got that far in the inquiry with them.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

You have one of the top breeders in North America only 10- 15 minutes away from your home. Megan at Haus Juris has the training and behavior knowledge that comes from natural ability and decades of experience. She has an eye for conformation that only a handful of people have here in the states. Her dogs stand on their own accomplishments and have international recognition.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mack Zwinger in NH - I know her lines produce long coat.
Nadia Adams - oher tannen
Julie Richards at Alta Tollhaus.


----------



## TinTin&GSD (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you for these recommendations Jax08 I am currently researching and did not know about these options.


----------



## iain_b (Feb 3, 2009)

Reporting back. We got our puppy, Juniper, from from Capriole Farms up in PA back at the end of June. 

We were very happy with their setup and operation. 

Juniper is 6 months old now and is a fantastic dog.


----------



## iain_b (Feb 3, 2009)

Markobytes said:


> You have one of the top breeders in North America only 10- 15 minutes away from your home. Megan at Haus Juris has the training and behavior knowledge that comes from natural ability and decades of experience. She has an eye for conformation that only a handful of people have here in the states. Her dogs stand on their own accomplishments and have international recognition.


Yea, their reviews online also leave something to be desired. They sounded difficult to deal with, heavy-handed with the sales pitches for BS add-ons and just overall unpleasant to deal with.


----------



## iain_b (Feb 3, 2009)

Just a follow-up, Juniper turned 1 a few weeks ago.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That's awesome, he's a good looking dog!


----------



## Quixotic (Apr 30, 2020)

Lovely looking dog, there. Nicely chosen! How has the experience been? Any challenges from 6 to 12 months?


----------

